# Board And Gear Bag



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

whats lower budget? wheelie bags are like starting at 100 on clearance...


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

AkrideR said:


> I need a bag to fit all my stuff in, board, boots, and whatever else gear. And preferably on with wheels for airport travel, and I'm also wanting to find one in the lower price range too that has all these features. does anyone have any info on this that could be helpful?


I have the Dakine Freestyle 162.. It fits my board (148)/bindings/boots/pants & gloves with plenty of room.. No wheels & not enough padding :dunno:

But i agree with jmac, wheelie bags are not on the lower end...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok well I've been looking at them and I found 2 that I like and are fairly priced for me on dogfunk. The burton wheelie board bag and the dakine high roller. I like that the burton one has the shoulder strap but I've heard the dakine has alot more padding than burton


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have the Burton Wheelie bag. Currently it has 2 boards in completely setup ready to go. If I took the bindings off of one I could easily get all my gear into it. The padding isn't all that bad but I would probably want to pack some of my gear around it if I were flying with it.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

I've got the Dakine low roller and am pretty happy with it so far. It fits boards that are bigger than it says, and is padded pretty well. Seems to be high quality and I expect it to last me a long time. I can get two boards w/ bindings on one, helmet, boots, clothing etc in it without much issue.

There are a couple things I don't like about it though. My boots don't fit in the pockets on the ends that are made for this purpose, but it's not like that reduces the amount of useable space in the bag. Also the shoulder strap attaches on opposite sides of the main zipper, so when you need to completely open the bag up it helps to disconnect the strap on one end.

Not exactly sure how the high roller would compare on features, but it's probably as good a bag as any in the price range.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Another vote for the Burton Wheelie. Hard plastic end caps protect the tips of your boards, plenty of room for two full setups and riding gear. Detachable bags that fit boots/bindings with ease, and keep any stray mud or dirt off of your other gear. Skateboard style wheels with bearings that are easily changed should something go wrong. Rolled mine over slush and gravel covered parking lots with no problems. You can find them for about $100 on closeout all over the net.


----------



## JD808 (Feb 27, 2009)

I see the Burton wheelie board case comes in a 156. I have a 156 board, will it fit ok or should I bump up to the 166? These things are pretty big and would like to get it as small as possible for travel


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

JD808 said:


> I see the Burton wheelie board case comes in a 156. I have a 156 board, will it fit ok or should I bump up to the 166? These things are pretty big and would like to get it as small as possible for travel


If you get a 156, you probably won't be able to fit all your gear like you would in a 166 would. But, if you're going to pack all your gear in another bag, then a 156 is fine.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

bigger the better, sucks if you get it the right size and then further down the line you buy a bigger board.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ogio caddy. Got mine on ebay for $25 shipped brand new with tags. Super padded, extends in two different stages and can easily fit all my gear and more. I liked it enough that I got my gf one for christmas as well. Found her's online somewhere for about $55 and I think it is still easily worth that.


----------

